# Underwear drawer



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you fold your underwear? Do you keep it open and stack it? Do you have a organizer? Or do you throw it in a pile? 

I usually throw mine in a pile and now since I have so much time on my hands I'm re-doing my underwear drawer.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife doesn't fold hers


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> Do you fold your underwear? Do you keep it open and stack it? Do you have a organizer? Or do you throw it in a pile?
> 
> I usually throw mine in a pile and now since I have so much time on my hands I'm re-doing my underwear drawer.


About 15 years ago while I was yet again folding my underwear, I finally thought "why do I spend several hours per year folding underwear"? I now throw them in the underwear drawer. Recently my wife saw the light and started just throwing hers into her underwear drawer as well.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I folded mine today for the first time and I didn't realize how much underwear I had. I threw away half of them Bc they were old with holes.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

This type of organization gets my OCD, type A juices flowing though.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I do know that I need to clean out my underwear drawer! Sock drawer, too!

I normally fold, but I really need to take an afternoon off and weed through that bad boy! No tellin' what I'll end up finding in there!*


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

In a pile. Life is too short to fold underwear!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My wife's underwear doesn't have enough material in them to fold them.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Boxer briefs I fold. They are easy enough to and take up less space that way.

My sexy briefs? Those couple pair just get tossed in. Ready to be pulled out and used for their magic wife arousing powers.


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

I usually wear one underwear on my head at all times just in case.

The rest I have in a pile. Almost as a shrine to my manliness.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Boxer briefs I fold. They are easy enough to and take up less space that way.
> 
> My sexy briefs? Those couple pair just get tossed in. Ready to be pulled out and used for their magic wife arousing powers.


Well, as to my underwear...what underwear?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Well, as to my underwear...what underwear?


I dont think I could go commando all the time. All that swinging and chafing and ball sweat? :surprise:

And it would have been hotter if one of the ladies was the first one to say that Samy. :grin2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> This type of organization gets my OCD, type A juices flowing though.


Sorting by color not done properly


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> This type of organization gets my OCD, type A juices flowing though.


Pervy porn


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Mrs Nail is a bit obsessive about how towels get folded but would leave underwear in a basket until it ran empty. I fold all of the underwear, and organize the drawers, and remove the holey ones. Keeps my inner Perv happy.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I fold DH's boxers and boxer briefs. My panties just get tossed in the drawer.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

katiecrna said:


> This type of organization gets my OCD, type A juices flowing though.


Far too disciplined for this kitty-cat. 
I would admire this set up initially, it'd last a couple of days, then return to organized scramble.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> In a pile. Life is too short to fold underwear!


Life is too short to _wear_ underwear.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

I wear boxers and usually do fold them. 
My wife... is it even possible to fold thong panties?


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> Do you fold your underwear? Do you keep it open and stack it? Do you have a organizer? Or do you throw it in a pile?
> 
> I usually throw mine in a pile and now since I have so much time on my hands I'm re-doing my underwear drawer.


I'm OCD. Everything is folded and has a spot. Mainly because 1. I pay a **** load of money for sex ass panties and I'm not throwing stuff that protects my junk in a drawer like it's NBD. I replace thongs literally every Valentine's Day. I even respect the granny panties because I wear those when I'm working 12 h/day and I don't want wrinkly underwear pinching me when I get full of sweat. I also like dot he whole first in first out approach because I don't want to get stuck wearing a "clean" pair that's been at the bottom for months. Ew! It sounds like "too much work" for most people, but I have a system and I doubt it takes me any longer to put away my stuff than anyone else, lol. At least mine is all folded and neat.

(We also don't have a lot of space which is partly why I'm so organized... No room to be messy here.)


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

Edo Edo said:


> I wear boxers and usually do fold them.
> My wife... is it even possible to fold thong panties?


It's possible, lol. 





If I had enough room, personally, I'd like to just keep them flat and on top of each other, but space is precious in an apartment.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

UnicornCupcake said:


> It's possible, lol.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMvP5l02I54
> 
> If I had enough room, personally, I'd like to just keep them flat and on top of each other, but space is precious in an apartment.



Well, that was certainly thorough. And my wife does have some OCD qualities too, so I bet she does fold them...


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

No folding here. Not enough time. However...they r put in the drawer in a neat...ball...?


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife folds mine but I do not stack them up neatly in my drawer.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

In a drawer, but not folded.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Underwear??? What's that?

Save some space guy and gals!




(Joking)


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Over 30 years out of the Navy and I still sometimes feel like I have some old CPO standing over my shoulder. 

I fold my underwear.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Folding boxers is a lot different than folding our tiny underwear! Lol


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Folding boxers is a lot different than folding our tiny underwear! Lol


And thank god for that. Well for the being tiny and not looking like boxers part. Not the folding part. :wink2:


----------



## jimloveslips (Sep 26, 2017)

Just to be perverse, I roll mine.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What is "folding". Is it related to the mysterious concept of "ironing"?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm a super neat freak. Fold or roll always. It would bother me so much to see them in a heap. Not how i want to start my day!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

It depends what type of mood I'm in... but I do like to have them folded and organized, because then it's easier to find what I want.


----------

